# Driveway thickness and pad thickness help please....



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

One of my best friends father owns a company in which he takes deliveries of capping machines and currently unloads them in the street. So, he asked me if i could help him expand the area behind his shop from the roll up door to about 100 feet back to a pad. Now, i'm gonna do a new concrete Apron right at the entrance into the rear of the warehouse and then do an 12ft x 100ft asphalt drive to a pad at the very rear of property where he is goin to move his two shipping containers. Now, for the entrance way to the back, i'm goin to just do RCA @ 6" and more than likely use 6" RCA as a subbase for the concrete pad and the driveway.

The container Pad at the rear of the property is goin to be 60ft x 26ft, out of asphalt. How thick could i get away with, 4" Base? Not going to top any of it. How about the drivelane which will be used by their small forklift to carry equipment back and forth from the container area to the warehouse. Maybe 4" Base/4" RCA?


----------



## C buck (Mar 4, 2007)

If theres going to be trucks on it, around here 4" is the norm for the black top, no less. A good base is a must.:thumbsup:
Let me edit this, I miss read your post. For the base under the pad I'd still do a 6" base. i would an any thing thats going to asphalted or concreted just to be safe.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Just curious, what do you call RCA ?

Most townships require anywhere b/n 2 and 3 inches of BC and 1-2 inches of wearing for new developments. So, I think that 4" would be plenty.


----------



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

Rino, RCA here is recycled concrete aggregate, "crushed concrete". It can also be called DGA, or "dense graded aggregate". 

Looks like my 4" of Asphalt is a solid number, thanks.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

Not sure if I read it right but here are the specs for res vs. com for concrete aprons and asphalt drives in MN. I use their specs cause it seems to work. Commercial concrete aprons are always 6" concrete, at least 4" of class 7 crushed agg. Base for your bituminous is usually 2" deeper than with concrete. Large trucks, (Comm) your bituminous is 6". 4" of base mix, 2" of ware. Unless of course your agg base is 6" or more and your soils are pretty stable underneath. With the concrete apron, I'd go on the safe side and beef it up on your base rock.


----------



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

I ended up turning down the offer to do the job as i was goin to rent my uncles equipment, but turns out my friend's father is gonna try and sneak it under the radar without permits, and I can do a job w/o permits with my uncles equipment. We did something similair 3 years ago and got in all kinds of trouble.


----------

